# serial number?



## salza712 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a proud owner of 19?? John Deere 322. Just had it delivered
today. I am wondering if there is any other place on the tractor
where I can find a serial number other then the sticker that
should have been on the side of the tractor. I would like to know
what year it is. Will soon be doing a restoration job. And will have
other questions as to which john Deere green to use for this model and
there will be more questions I'm sure of that. Thanks, sal


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, if you find out a way to figure out the serial number (because tag is gone) another way please let me know! I have a 332 that is missing the original plate giving serial number and more info. I think it's a 1988 judging by others I have seen but would like to know for sure!


----------

